# Shanen and Tomi's Excellent Adventure at the TBG banquet!!!



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, just got home and unloaded the Ranger and here I sits!!!! Hopefully Shannon will get on here today when she can and post up her pictures. Now mine are totally amateur compared to Shannon's so better get mine on first!!!! I must admit that I don't remember everyone's names that I met, so I apologize for leaving off some names that I knew but have left my brain for now!!!
Here's the first bunch:





Miss Bobbie Evans taking your name and info at the table!!!!




Here's Shannon Kitchens and her daughter Lauren getting your raffle tickets to you at the sign in table!!!!




Jack Millet(PAPALAPIN), Dave Bureau(Necedah), Donnie Poole (dpoole), Dennis Rice(Dennis), Wendel Poole (schleylures) doing pretty much nothing.




Randy Keene(rastaman) with Wanda and Ken (choctawlb) Purdy. Who would believe by the end of the evening, Randy would win my trip to Missouri!!!!!!




T.J.Fountain (fountain), his Missus Amanda, and his Dad Terry. Who would believe by the end of the evening T.J. would be minus a dollar!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2010)

OK here's my second batch:




Dave Bureau, and his lovely wife Cissy. First time for us to meet Cissy. Gosh Dave, gotta tell you, that you married "up" for sure!!! And Cissy won those beautiful arrows of Biggie Hoffman's......and won't let Dave have them!!!!




Here's a great shot of Andrea Crawford (ignition07) with a fine gentleman by the name of Dan Beckwith(Hachetbow Dan).




Here's me with my good friend Al Chapman(Al33)!!!




Arthur and Dorothy Anglin from Suwanee, GA and the NGT bunch!!!!




Barbara and Leon Scott just getting here!!!




Mitch (RUTTNBUCK) and Elaine (tagalong) Mitchell enjoying a roomfull of friends!!!! Mitch won one of the "spirit bows" at the banquet.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2010)

a third batch:




Mark (rapid fire) Willingham, Bill (pine nut) Knight and Frank Wright hoping for the winning bow ticket!!!!




Dan (OconeeDan) Masson talking with our caterer. That was an excellent dinner BTW!!!!!!




Karin Knight trying to pick some winners!!!




B.D.Adams, Sam and Parks.




Shane Whitlock (Hound-Handler) and his wife.




Joel Smith and Bo Brooks.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 9, 2010)

Good pics Tomi.


----------



## ignition07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Those are good pics Tomi!  You always do a great job!  Thanks for sharing.  It was so good to see you again.  Hope to see y'all again real soon!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2010)

fourth group:




Steve(SOS) Sheets and Melvin Edwards, no explainations needed!!! maybe Ezra Brooks knows!!!!




Kim Coots and Shannon Kitchens and myself enjoy some "girl" conversations!!!!!




Jeff Kitchens (or half of him anyway)and Chris (bam bam) Wilson.




Connor Coots, myself and Chase Coots, two of the best young men I am privileged to know!!!




Melissa and Chris Wilson, it was Chris's birthday and he won a bow at the banquet too!!!!!!




Biggie Hoffman and Terry Fountain.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2010)

another bunch:




Andrea Crawford and John (Ta-ton-ka chips)Allgaier.




John with Andrea's husband Chase(hogdgz)!!!




Jack (PAPALAPIN)Millet looking over a raffle arrow!!!




HatchetBowDan carving his initals in the walking stick I won in the raffle!!!!




Me and the walking stick with that fine man!!!! Thanks HBD!!!!!




Dave and Cissy Bureau and myself.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2010)

several more:




Randy Keene (rastaman) with Steve and Malonda Robinson. Randy won the Missouri hunt from the Robinson's.




Steve, Melvin, Jeff Hampton(JakeAllen) and Dennis.




Wendle and T.J.




Our officers for the TBG that were present:  left to right:
Dan Beckwith, Chuck Evans, Tony Smith, Melvin Edwards, Joe Coots, Jeff Kitchens, Joel Smith.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2010)

My last ones are tables with friends seated:


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 9, 2010)

TNGIRL, good job.....you should be the official TBG photographer


----------



## Necedah (Aug 9, 2010)

She is the official photographer!
Great shots Tommy! 
Thanks for sharing.

Dave


----------



## fountain (Aug 9, 2010)

great pics tomi..i know there are more than that!  you were very busy.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 9, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 9, 2010)

Great pics Tomi and thanks for posting.

Tomi you forgot to post the pic of you and TJ!!! LOL


----------



## Al33 (Aug 9, 2010)

As always, fantastic job Ms Shutterbug!!!!!!

Thanks for taking the time to share them all with us!!!!


----------



## Shanen (Aug 9, 2010)

Here are a few from my camera...I must say, I don't have ANYTHING on Tomi as far as picture taking..... Great pics, Tomi...thanks for sharing

I have a bunch more... just have to go pick up my son from cross country practice...will post more when I get back....


----------



## Shanen (Aug 9, 2010)

A few more.... sorry, don't know everyone's names...see Tomi's pics for names


----------



## Shanen (Aug 9, 2010)

....and more.....


----------



## Shanen (Aug 9, 2010)

... a couple more.... that's it... I hope you enjoy!


----------



## fountain (Aug 9, 2010)

great pics mrs kitchens.


----------



## Shanen (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank ya, Sir


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Pics you two, I so wished I could have made it,  hank you for showing me what i missed


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 9, 2010)

Great pics Tomi & Shanen!!.........Ya'll really captured the evening!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome portrait shots Shanen!!!!! Gotta say, my favorite is the one of Lauren and Hunter. I hope you print and frame that one.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2010)

Great pictures Shannon!!! Thanks....I believe between us both, there probably wasn't a single person not recorded on film for posterity!!!!!!! Fine bunch of people!!!!!


----------



## Shanen (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree, Tomi!!   I tried to get everyone but noticed that I didn't when I viewed your pics....glad it was both of us   Had a great time....sorry it took so long to get them up   Al was right, I had "first day of school blues"...lol  Obviously, the kids got a hold of my camera...since there were many of me in them....they both love taking pictures...wonder where they got that???  lol  They did very well though, I must say....So, in all fairness, I didn't take all of those pics...some were created by Lauren Grace and Hunter...


----------



## pine nut (Aug 10, 2010)

Did ja notice all the smiles?  That's what traditional archery is all about!  the good times and smiles on the faces!  It was fun!  It is always fun!  Great camera work, both you.
Bill


----------



## pine nut (Aug 10, 2010)

Make that the four of you!
Bill


----------



## gregg dudley (Aug 10, 2010)

You ladies did a great job with the cameras!  Sorry i missed it.  Looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## ignition07 (Aug 12, 2010)

Great pics and a great time.  Thanks for posting those ladies!


----------

